# Who leaves the tv on for your fur babies?



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

just curious how many people leave the tv or other forms of entertainment on for their dogs/cats.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I put turn everything off. If I'm leaving the house I don't intentionally leave stuff on for her if something is off when I leave the house then it stays off if its on I just leave it on. If its going to be dark when I get home i turn a light on just for safety when I walk in. I'm pretty bad at turning the TV off when I leave though so she normally gets it (we don't have a meter on our house so electricity is free I used to be better about it however got lazy)


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Holmeshx2 said:


> I put turn everything off. If I'm leaving the house I don't intentionally leave stuff on for her if something is off when I leave the house then it stays off if its on I just leave it on. If its going to be dark when I get home i turn a light on just for safety when I walk in. I'm pretty bad at turning the TV off when I leave though so she normally gets it (we don't have a meter on our house so* electricity is free* I used to be better about it however got lazy)


Must be nice


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

Jasmine gets to watch animal planet when we leave. It doesn't really cost us a whole or extra so we say why not


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i haven't done it in a while but i have left
the tv, radio and light/lights on. we finally
discovered things can go on a timer so
we use that for the lights.


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

juliejujubean said:


> Must be nice


we live on post in an older neighborhood so it doesn't have meters yet however not all great we pay hundreds more a month for the same exact place as the others do around us... just part of the system has its perks and draw backs.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I don't even have TV.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I leave a night light on to give some light. That's about it though.




Emoore said:


> I don't even have TV.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

When I first got Shane and then Chance, I always left the radio on initially when they were little. both my dogs listened to classical music. It really helped them when I was at work.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Leave the tv on/sometimes the radio


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Animal Planet.. my one dog's favorite show was the Meerkats, she sits like one now, and would run behind the tv when they ran off screen..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, and I thought I would be in the minority, LOL! I have a TV, but I don't have any channels, so I just watch movies on it, and that is maybe once in a month or even two months. When I have puppies I often let them listen to Audio books for the variety of voices, but only when I am there, so I don't think that counts.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I just leave a light on for them.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Each one is crated in a separate room when I leave so nothing is left on. Also, I tried the Animal Planet, but Whisk gets so nuts when he hears other dogs on TV (especially the barking pits on Animal Cops) that I had to stop leaving it on. I hardly ever get to watch that channel!


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I switch it up, sometimes tv, sometimes radio, sometimes nothing. Just like sometimes they get bones, sometimes not. I like to mix it up so they dont become dependent on them.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Yep, it's almost always Animal Planet...The meerkats are a must see along with K-9 Cops (from our home state, Minnesota). There's a lot of barking and howling when those are on!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Emoore said:


> I don't even have TV.


Same here. Plus we are off the grid on solar power, so leaving anything on is pretty stupid in my situation!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I do not leave the tv on all the time but sometimes when I go out at night I leave the tv on to make it sound like someone is home.

I usually leave a silly movie, animal planet or Criminal Minds on for Sinister. :laugh:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I don't even have TV.




I just died!

I could never be without a tv, I think I would go insane!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

lisgje said:


> When I first got Shane and then Chance, I always left the radio on initially when they were little. both my dogs listened to classical music. It really helped them when I was at work.


Same here for Abby when I was at work. Left it on low volume classical music station. Stopped when she was about a year because she just shuts down when we are gone.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

I leave the tv on if we are going out after she has been sitting with us if we were watching tv. If the tv was not on before we left the house I generally do not turn it on as we are leaving unless we will be gone for many hours and it is evening.

I think the house feels more normal if the lights and tv are on during the evening/night. The daytime is different.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

ksotto333 said:


> Animal Planet.. my one dog's favorite show was the Meerkats, she sits like one now, and would run behind the tv when they ran off screen..


lol...I have a big fat kitty that sits like a meerkat sometimes.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for All the input!


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Being retired Tony goes with me, everywhere. The only time I leave him alone at home is when I might be out of the truck for more than a half hour or so. And that is far and few between.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I always leave the TV on in my bedroom for Mikko. I like to leave on lighthearted shows like on Nickelodeon or TBS.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

If it is night I leave a night light on- probably more for me than for him since I don't think he cares much if it is dark or light. Sometimes I leave the TV on, especially if we are having people over and Dax is in our room just to get away from the chaos. It covers up the sound of kids screaming, dishes crashing, the door opening and closing. If I do put the TV on I put it on one of the home/garden channels. I figure they have the least distressed-sounding voices. I don't want to rile him up with sounds of dogs barking on the animal channels...


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I leave the light on since during the winter it's usually dark when I go to work and often it's dark when I get home at the end of the day. The light is on a timer and I usually come home for lunch (not that that's important to this conversation though).

With a little thought, I guess this is silly since she can see a rabbit 30 yards away in the dark...not sure why I think she couldn't find her water bowl in the dark...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I leave the light on over the sink that also shines into the LR(its open) and sometimes i leave anothert light on. the radio sometimes. It is stupid as even though they are old dogs they see better then me in the dark.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

When I was going to the University and had to leave for hours, I left a radio on for my two Poodles.


----------

